# Coolest duck you ever shot



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I will be happy to start this off. Tell us of the coolest duck you ever shot.
Mine was back when I was about 16. Was hunting one day in my blind in the bayous of central Louisiana and thought some mallards flew over. Knocked one down and when I picked him up I had no clue what it was. Turns out it was a natural cross between a Pintail and a Mallard. It had both the pintail and the curley cue on the tail, the pattern of a pintail but the head coloration was that of a drake mallard with the pintail pattern. The wing patches were also drake mallard. Man I still regret to this day of never having that trophy mounted.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a few:
mallard-pintail cross
barrow's goldeneye
wood duck


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Coolest duck I shot was a hen pintail. I was 10 years old and was a true seasoned foot soldier with my dad, even though I couldn't hunt yet. The pintail landed in the dekes, my dad handed me his A5, and said take her. Before he could even plug his ears, I shot. the pinny went belly up and I thought it was the coolest duck in the world!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't think I'll be topping this anytime soon! Had my chance to kill a pinmal cross but passed when it came in with a group of mallards and all I could see was the long neck and profile with a sheen of green and thought it was a sawbill:sad:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Got redhead x scaup few years ago.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another of my favorites.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Drake Wood Duck.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

A hen pintail with nasal saddles, leg band and a radio transmitter. Once in a lifetime bird for sure!


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

travis madden said:


> A hen pintail with nasal saddles, leg band and a radio transmitter. Once in a lifetime bird for sure!


Almost as cool as my blonde gaddy.... Almost!:mrgreen: I know a guy that was going to go with you that day too lol


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

A hen cinnamon teal, the first duck I ever shot.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Ohh buddy does that blonde Gadwall make me droooooool!!!! Great bird!!!!

Ill play along. Here are a few of my favorites. I remember gunning them very well. actually like it was just yesterday.

All hail the king!









Shot this harlequin in a blizzard of a snow squall colder then ive ever hunted in before.









Brant from my recent trip to Izembek. Super fun bird to gun!









I was on cloud nine when this cackling cackler hit the tundra! huge fist pump for this bird! checked him on the list with a big ol' smile!!!!










another bird that was memorable was my first barrows goldeneye.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

Man this one time I shot a duck that had this odd looking shovel shaped bill. Awesome!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Leucistic teal


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

A very large Canvasback drake that is now on my entertainment center flying with a hen. Also a Wood Duck drake I had been hunting for 3 weeks. I fell in the river and slough 2 times to finally get off the perfect shot at a single drake. Also on the wall.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Earlier this year I shot a teal that was missing a leg from the knee down, it was healed over and everything. A few years ago I jumped another teal in a small slough that tried to fly and could only skip across the water, I shot it and when the dog brought it back it was missing the outside of its wing from the second joint out. It was also healed over, I would love to know what happened to both of those birds!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Some of you guys have shot some cool birds. I like the pinallard... Did you get it mounted up? that blond gaddy looks awesome!!!


I have shot some good ones.. but my favorite are King Eider, and cackling cackler. a close second is a hen Eurasian Widgeon.. Double banded Black Brant.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

I've been pretty fortunate to harvest some pretty cool birds in this state. My first duck was sporting a band. Hen gadwall. Killed when I was 12. I've killed sea ducks in Utah. Those were pretty neat. My drake woody is one of my favorites. But probably at the top of my list was a banded coot. Only know of a few ever harvested. Should have mounted him. We live in a pretty unique state that really is a great place for all kinds of hunting. Love Utah! (Just not the people running it)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I have only ever shot a few different types of ducks (can't resist blasting the teal!) but my favorites are a few teal that have come bombing in so fast, low, and close that literally after I pulled the trigger they either have sprayed me in blood, been skewered on my gun, or smacked me/buddy in the face as they fell.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't kill this one..... First band I ever placed back in 2010.


----------

